# Jinx's first haircut



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG, he came out so cute I can't even stand it.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Jinx is so adorable in his new cut! I love it.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Aww, such a great haircut for a handsome little boy!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, he really did! What a cutie pie.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Gorgeous Jinx!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

What a doll. So Cute!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG EVEN CUTER THAN BEFORE! If that's possible! Where did you get it cut? Planet Pet?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Nancy - Bark Place on 299.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice job! Jinx is cute as ever!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww! adorable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Very, very cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what an adorable cut!! I could just eat him up!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness, TOO CUTE! I can't believe how much his coloring has changed in such a short time!!! your avatar is him right?? wow!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Very cute haircut!!! Haha, you and Nancy are from the same town-I just noticed that.....


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Tammy - I didn't even notice that. Yes, I guess he has lightened up quite a bit already. Bound to happen, I guess.

Lynne - Not just the same town, but right down the road less than a mile. It's very convenient for dog sitting and play dates not to mention drinking and playing scrabble.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my! What a cute little fluffernutter.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

So cute - you could just eat him with a spoon!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's so cute. I think his eyes look just like Gryff.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

what a cute face!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Soooooo cute! Awwww...


----------



## mariestephanie (Apr 5, 2012)

He looks so cute !!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is a great cut! He looks just like a little stuffed toy!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

He has the cutest face ever...is he from the same breeder as Gryff...sorry I missed this thread...I love his cut too...your guys are great!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

No, different breeders. Jinx is from Yuppy Puppy in Florida and Gryff is from a backyard breeder I should have steered clear from in the first place. She is no longer breeding dogs at all.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

What did you tell the groomer to get such a great result?? Soooo sweet.


----------

